# adhesive for roof



## embirath (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi all

We have an asphalt shingle roof. The roof is not old, but the adhesive that is supposed to keep the shingles from "flopping" somehow didn't stick. This is what a roofer told us. This same roofer guy said that all we need to do is get some asphalt adhesive, to glue the shingles which will keep them from flopping in the wind.

So I went to Home Depot, and all I could find is roof "sealant". I asked the people there, and they said this should work fine for glue. But I tried it on a few shingles and it doesn't seem to work at all. Where can I find the adhesive that I need? Can anyone recommend a brand that will work well? Where can I find it? 

Thank you all! 
Emma


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 30, 2011)

What you are looking for is a roofing adhesive. A brand name that I think is available at the box stores is "Karnack". Gently lift the shingle tab, apply about a quarter sized spot on the  lower corners along the old seal strip and firmly push the shingle  tab down to the roof deck. When the adhesive sets up it will bond extremely well.

Spray a little WD-40 on your hand to clean the roofing cement when the job is finished.

You can also use a rubber based or tri-polymer based adhesive, DON"T USE SILICONE!!!

Be very careful when getting on the roof, no matter how steep it is.

Welcome to House Repair Talk, Emma and I cannot over emphasize enough...be careful climbing on your roof.


----------



## embirath (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you SO much for the quick response! 

Where can I buy this product? I have searched Home Depot and Lowes online for karnack but can't find anything. I found the Karnack website, but they just seem to seel the buckets of the adhesive. I'd much rather have the tubes. Any ideas? 

Thank you so much.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 30, 2011)

Try a product called "Quad", avaible at HD.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 31, 2011)

embirath said:


> Thank you SO much for the quick response!
> 
> Where can I buy this product? I have searched Home Depot and Lowes online for karnack but can't find anything. I found the Karnack website, but they just seem to seel the buckets of the adhesive. I'd much rather have the tubes. Any ideas?
> 
> Thank you so much.



Look in the area where they stock their shingles. It is usually near the section with vents, flashings and accessories.


----------



## embirath (Aug 3, 2011)

I found it now, and will try it out this weekend. Thanks so much everyone!


----------

